# Recent Roster Additions



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Here are a few of my most recent additions


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*A couple more.*

A few more


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*And a few more...*

Last but not least.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*A couple more.*

All these photos are purchases made from a online hobby shop I use and Ebay.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW!!! Some nice additions. Congrats.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice! 

I want one of each of the NS Heritage locos.

Want in one hand...


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice additions. :thumbsup:


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Stumpy said:


> Nice!
> 
> I want one of each of the NS Heritage locos.
> 
> Want in one hand...


Yes! Its been a long time coming as I have been slowly working towards having the complete NS Heritage phase I collection. I only lack 2 if I am not mistaken to have all 20 in the series. 

I have several of the phase II units but doubting I will seek to have them all.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't know there was going to be a phase II.

http://www.nscorp.com/content/nscorp/en/news/norfolk-southernsheritagelocomotives.html


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

wow sweet stuff!!!!


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Stumpy said:


> I didn't know there was going to be a phase II.
> 
> http://www.nscorp.com/content/nscorp/en/news/norfolk-southernsheritagelocomotives.html


There isn’t a phase II for NS. I worded that wrong - sorry about that. I was referring to UP’s Heritage units which I have those. I see referenced “heritage phase II” here and there. However, I am not completely clear on what the titles are referring to.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*These came in this past Saturday 2-15-20*

Norfolk Southern I purchased new from a online hobby shop I use. The 2 CSX units came from Canada via EBay. 

A brand new Athearn Genesis Heritage Illinois Terminal DCC unit is on its way. I should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Today’s mail call!*

Fresh off the FedEx truck we have a new addition today.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Quality stuff...
You got good taste.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes indeed. Those are very good looking locomotives. Great detail.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

I know there are "Toy" grade and there are "Pro" Grade...

im stuck in the "I like it" grade... LOL..

so here is my additions for today. For what I paid, even though they are not expensive, I could still make cash on them.

no time for pics right now... 

anything seem "to keep as its rare?" doubt it but gotta ask..


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Riggzie said:


> I know there are "Toy" grade and there are "Pro" Grade...
> 
> im stuck in the "I like it" grade... LOL..
> 
> ...


Hey Riggzie! Is the list of items you recently acquired? I do not see anything that jumps out at me to be rare but some of those I am not super familiar with. 

Do you purchase some to keep and some to resale type deal? Do you weather them or upgrade the connectors, wheels etc to resale? 

I have so many rolling stock cars that I do not want or need. I have often wondered about weathering them and possibly upgrading little things here and there. Then selling them online. Do you do this?


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> Hey Riggzie! Is the list of items you recently acquired? I do not see anything that jumps out at me to be rare but some of those I am not super familiar with.
> 
> Do you purchase some to keep and some to resale type deal? Do you weather them or upgrade the connectors, wheels etc to resale?
> 
> I have so many rolling stock cars that I do not want or need. I have often wondered about weathering them and possibly upgrading little things here and there. Then selling them online. Do you do this?


i just started collecting to get some rolling stock going. I am not really setting up an H/O table at the moment as I do not have the space for it. The O is getting the space, but in my next house, hopefully sell ours in a year, my focus is basement space for me and 2 layouts... plus whatever the wife wants in a house.... lol..

oh and a nice back yard to which I can then also do a G scale out there too maybe!!!!!

i dont weather, nor do anything other than just buy them, connect them and pull em around an oval for a bit just to see them move...


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> Here are a few of my most recent additions


im totally digging these.. they are sharp!!!!!

sorry for hijacking your thread towards the end. thought it was a .. what did you get today thread.. didnt realize it was.. hey i got this today!!! your thread.. hah...


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Drugggggg out a few engines today*

Delete


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Drugggg out some engines today.*

Here are my findings from my collection.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*CSX Collection*

I saw a few more CSX engines AFTER I had already took these pictures so this is almost the entire CSX collection. I left the CSX engines in the scaletrains boxes.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*CSX cont..*

CSX cont...


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*George Bush - Norfolk Southern Primers*

I am certain I have another George Bush DCC unit some where. After I took these photos I found 2 more Norfolk Southern Primers. All 4 are Intermountain units. 

I am starting a stack of engines I will be getting rid of. There is much more to come as I pull more stuff out. I have never got rid of 1 single engine in 30 years. I will never run them all so it’s about time I start to thin out my collection of train items.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Those are some great looking locomotives.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

that's quite a CSX fleet. the one road I am short on.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> Those are some great looking locomotives.





tankist said:


> that's quite a CSX fleet. the one road I am short on.


I have a few more CSX units I will be getting out here in just a few minutes actually. I have a BNSF fleet, Norfolk Southern fleet and several Electromotive units. The rest are a variety of road names. 

I am for the first time taking the time to see what all I have acquired over the years. It’s a lot like being a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Track Mobiles - Broadway Limited*

I am back it pulling stuff out to inventory.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Love those cute BLI trackmobiles . lucky to have one. 
wish it was in ADM colors, but at least it's not in any that you have, I don't like the army black at all


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Electro-Motive Fleet with convicts*

This is the first time I have had these engines out of the box like 90% of all my engines. I am not a big fan of the blue wheel covers on the EMDX75.


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Great collection. I see you're a diesel man. I thought I had a pretty good size of high-end steamers on my roster; but you got me beat. Do you have a big enough layout to run all of them? I sure don't. I'm gonna end up parking most of them on sidings and rotating them out when I get tired of looking at them - which I never do. Ah, so many beauties so little space.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Cab1 said:


> Great collection. I see you're a diesel man. I thought I had a pretty good size of high-end steamers on my roster; but you got me beat. Do you have a big enough layout to run all of them? I sure don't. I'm gonna end up parking most of them on sidings and rotating them out when I get tired of looking at them - which I never do. Ah, so many beauties so little space.


Thanks Cab! I have a pretty good size layout in the works but being able to run all my engines on any layout honestly would be impossible. I have many many more engines. I am taking a inventory in my head as I go along here. With that said for the first time in my life I am going to thin out my stock. 

The tough part now is what to let go. I still buy all the time. I wish there was a spot online where people in the hobby like to just trade and wheel and deal kind of thing. That could be a lot of fun. 

I have a few steamers and they are very nice. However, I plan to sell most of the steamers I have. I am definitely more of a diesel guy hands down.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*This group I will probably sell off..*

I am pretty sure that these engines I will not be keeping... A few of these I remember buying new from a local hobby shop that’s now been long gone out of business. I never ran them not 1 time. All the detail parts are still in the manufactures bag.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Steamers*

A few of the ole Steamers.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*I found another Track Mobile*

I found another track mobile and this Lionel Southern Pacific Steam Engine.


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I hear you, my brother. Having a central meeting area for swapping locos might be fun. I think a lot of guys are into the hunt more than anything else, and that's okay with me. The problem is finding enough people on the same level to keep it going. I don't think the majority of people on this site could afford to amass a collection one tenth the size of what you have or be able to drop 6 - 8 hundred bucks, at the drop of a hat, on a high-end steamer like I can. I think most folks here are family oriented and that is something that has to be taken into account. They love model railroading, but have other obligations that are more important. So they make the best out of what they have and are grateful for it. I've said it before and I'll say it again; this is not a cheap hobby. I don't think it ever has been, but I do think it was easier to get into and keep going when we were kids. Nowadays, finding enough people who know the true value of what they're looking at and can support a trade or barter system might be a problem. I'm sure it's been done before, but most likely across a number of dedicated sites created for it.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've always liked those Shay locomotives.

While I was deciding upon what to build for my current railroad, a copper mining operation located in the UP of Michigan was a serious consideration using equipment from the teens and twenties.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*BNSF & Kansas City Southern*

BNSF & Kansas City Southern 







































[/ATTACH]


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*BNSF KCS cont..*

BNSF & KCS cont...


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*The collecting process.*



Cab1 said:


> I hear you, my brother. Having a central meeting area for swapping locos might be fun. I think a lot of guys are into the hunt more than anything else, and that's okay with me. The problem is finding enough people on the same level to keep it going. I don't think the majority of people on this site could afford to amass a collection one tenth the size of what you have or be able to drop 6 - 8 hundred bucks, at the drop of a hat, on a high-end steamer like I can. I think most folks here are family oriented and that is something that has to be taken into account. They love model railroading, but have other obligations that are more important. So they make the best out of what they have and are grateful for it. I've said it before and I'll say it again; this is not a cheap hobby. I don't think it ever has been, but I do think it was easier to get into and keep going when we were kids. Nowadays, finding enough people who know the true value of what they're looking at and can support a trade or barter system might be a problem. I'm sure it's been done before, but most likely across a number of dedicated sites created for it.


Well, what I have recently came to realize is that their is a big difference I am finding with people in the hobby and collectors in the hobby on this forum. This forums most active members are older folks that are old school. In most cases they have a layout with about 10 engines and they make them work no matter what. There is nothing wrong with that concept at all. However, where are the young to middle aged folks that truly collect as well as being active in the hobby? That’s the bummer part because that’s the future of the hobby. 

When it comes to series collections, the newest items on the market etc. and discussion regarding the above mentioned topics. It’s not on this forum. Someone is buying these items because every hobby shop online stays out of stock and on back orders. YouTube is full of collectors with layouts full of the best of the old and new. I am just not sure where those people meet up online to share and discuss! :laugh::laugh:

I am one of the biggest family guys around. My kids are on the swim team, band members, music lessons, lacrosse, baseball (which I coach the team), cross country team, my wife has a career, we have ownership in 2 business, I won a elected seat beginning this August and the list goes on. However, I dedicated over 30 years of my life collecting for this hobby. That’s a long time when I just turned 48 this month. I honestly didn’t realize how rare this is.

The hobby is indeed a expensive one. I was buying models when I was pretty flat broke :laugh: I have been fortune yes but I took many risks in life and lots of hard work. I have a small fortune in my collection. Anything in life is possible if you want it bad enough. 

Granted unveiling a 30+ year collection with most items seeing the light of day for the first time in decades has not received very much interest on here. I didn’t expect any other way on here. I still enjoy it for those who have shown interest and it helps me to take these mental notes as I take the photos.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> Well, what I have recently came to realize is that their is a big difference I am finding with people in the hobby and collectors in the hobby on this forum. This forums most active members are older folks that are old school. In most cases they have a layout with about 10 engines and they make them work no matter what. There is nothing wrong with that concept at all. However, where are the young to middle aged folks that truly collect as well as being active in the hobby? That’s the bummer part because that’s the future of the hobby.
> 
> When it comes to series collections, the newest items on the market etc. and discussion regarding the above mentioned topics. It’s not on this forum. Someone is buying these items because every hobby shop online stays out of stock and on back orders. YouTube is full of collectors with layouts full of the best of the old and new. I am just not sure where those people meet up online to share and discuss! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


WOW!
I just turned 47 last month... so congrats!

I grew up in a house where we went to McDonalds maybe once a month and Friendly's type eating once every 6 months..
everything was PB&J - Box Mac and Cheese...

father was at work early, at the bar after work till 6-9pm so Mom raised us.. on the weekends we saw dad after working on cars saturday and had him all day sunday.

Due to that, I do not do the bar... well we do breweries where we eat lunch as a family and I will try a flight of beer.. but I too... 
coached town soccer, travel soccer, kids in street hockey, MMA, volleyball, swimming... 2 kids... same sports but at different times at different locations so definitely keeps us busy... plus work 65 miles one way.. im out the door at 5am and back in at 5-6pm to do the sports thing...

now I too am in MMA and even less time....

my point being, every family member I knew and friends of our family, not one person had a train set. not one... 


i have always known about trains, always knew they were expensive and always wanted in. I never got in until this past Dec 19 when a friend gave me all of her fathers postwar lionel 0 gauge.

Still I am fixing, cleaning and trying to find space for my layout... well have my layout designed but tryin to map out and squeeze it all of what I want.

Now I am looking at newer trains and am confused about TMCC and other methods.. guessing they are like DCC in HO? 
Then I get to the price of the locomotive.. yeah my wife isnt going to approve that purchase! she is already saying how im just buying away now and that is on cheap stuff!!!!! so wont go well on purchasing newer stuff.... but $5k on a vacation.. that is called MEMORIES!!! that is ok... :goofball:


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Riggzie said:


> WOW!
> I just turned 47 last month... so congrats!
> 
> I grew up in a house where we went to McDonalds maybe once a month and Friendly's type eating once every 6 months..
> ...


Happy late birthday Riggzie! We are approach the big 50  and that will sting a bit. I can relate with the family structure. My parents was and still is very conservative. We were not poor but definitely not rich. I did learn at a early age to take care of my stuff. That was one of the best life lessons I embraced. 

We would go out and eat every Friday typically to Captain D’s or McDonalds. Then go to a small shopping center behind it and bum around a few stores. It was a big deal to us kids then. I received a tyco Silver Streak train set one year for Christmas. Little did I know what a impact that set would have on my life. I still have that very set and will snap a photo of the engine today as I continue my inventory. I cherished that set because I knew I wouldn’t get another one anytime soon. 

You sound as busy as me with the kids alone keeping us on the go. Every day it’s run here, run there and then run every where getting kids to where they need to be. 

I didn’t like not having much as a kid and I always questioned why people work long hours, every day yet not obtain what they want. 
I always said that you live one life so surround yourself with what makes you happy. If I were fortunate in life I would have what I wanted without worry over money constantly. That’s exactly what I have done and I have no regrets. 

All I know about TMCC is that it was started by Lionel for O scale 3 rail locos. It’s similar to DCC and keeps a constant voltage. That reminds me of a lost locomotive. We bought a new house in Jan 2019 and I remember packing up a MTH steam locomotive 4-6-2 Norfolk Western with sound and smoke. (I think....) The Locomotive has vanished. 

I was planning a ceiling shelf layout. I was going to put in shelving about 2 feet from the ceiling and run a O Scale 3 rail setup around my bonus room. I didn’t have the space for a big layout so I purchased a box of MTH track, a couple engines, rolling stock and transformer. Then my wife found the house “of her dreams’ :laugh::laugh: So much for the O Scale layout but the move would allow me a big room just for my HO layout. Long story short I can not find that MTH engine. It also has maybe 3 pieces of 3 foot track pieces. I have the box with the O Scale track - maybe 15 3 foot pieces or so? I was hanging on to it until I found the missing loco and track. Heck there may be more O Scale pieces with it wherever it is. I am confident it will turn up. 

It’s the strangest thing. Maybe you can use that engine and track when and if I can find it. I have no use for it. I sold all the other 
O scale stuff I had on eBay. 

Are you going to build a layout using the pieces you mentioned? I think you should. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I wish I was 47. Kids...


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Cab1 said:


> I wish I was 47. Kids...


You can’t be too much older than 47 - I would have guessed you in your 30’s early 40’s honestly. Close?


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Then there was BRASS*

The BRASS arrives to this here platform.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Conrail PLUS!*

Conrail plus the white switcher is a brass unit. I forgot about it.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> The BRASS arrives to this here platform.


My son loves gold.. so he would drool all over that brass!!!!!


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Norfolk Southern*

54 Norfolk Southern Diesel Engines NOT including or counting the 20 Norfolk Southern Heritage Collection. I have not uploaded those yet. 74 total so far....


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Apparently Uncle Sam wants us*

Sam says it....


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

> You can’t be too much older than 47 - I would have guessed you in your 30’s early 40’s honestly. Close?


Wow, I should be so lucky. I could revisit my wild women and hard drinking days in New Port. Sadly, those days are long gone. I'm a tad closer to 70 than my 30’s early 40’s.


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

And the hits keep on coming. Again, another infusion of beautiful locomotives. Are there going to be any left for us? I like the brass ones you've got there. I've been thinking about branching out into vintage brass myself for awhile now. I already own most of the high-end locomotives out there and it's getting harder to find something unworthy of turning my nose up at. Unlike most collectors who buy two or more copies of the same locomotive; one for the collection, the others for speculation. I usually do not. Remember the L-1 4-6-4 “Hudson” Yellow Belly Steam locomotive (DCC & Sound, Smoke) Chesapeake & Ohio #492. I bought the more rare Orange Belly and lossed money on it.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Cool find this morning*

A nice little find this morning. 2 Athearn DCC Pittsburgh & Lake Erie GP-38-2’s and a Broadway Limited SD-40-2 DCC Norfolk Southern all Brand New.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Cab1 said:


> And the hits keep on coming. Again, another infusion of beautiful locomotives. Are there going to be any left for us? I like the brass ones you've got there. I've been thinking about branching out into vintage brass myself for awhile now. I already own most of the high-end locomotives out there and it's getting harder to find something unworthy of turning my nose up at. Unlike most collectors who buy two or more copies of the same locomotive; one for the collection, the others for speculation. I usually do not. Remember the L-1 4-6-4 “Hudson” Yellow Belly Steam locomotive (DCC & Sound, Smoke) Chesapeake & Ohio #492. I bought the more rare Orange Belly and lossed money on it.


Yeah buddy I am bad for buying in pairs. I am seeing too many repeats as I go through all this stuff. I have to twist my arm to thin this collection out. I love rares, limited editions, unique ones and a sucker for the brass. 

I think I know the model you mention of the orange belly. If it’s the one I am thinking about it’s a sweet looking rig. I have totes every where it’s overwhelming of where to begin. I find engines in with rolling stock and all the stuff that goes on a layout. 

I am thinking about starting a YouTube channel from my scratch layout and the process of building the layout with the dozens of projects along the way. It could be fun and people could definitely learn from it because I will be making many mistakes! 

Many locomotives I forgotten about completely yet some of the ones I remember are not present yet. That leads me to believe that those locos are buried in my accessories. It’s hard to even put it in words of how much stuff I have truly stock piled all these years. Unbelievable honestly... 

I have always helped others less fortunate in my life. If I knew of someone that wanted a train layout more than anything but lacked the funds to do so. I could really help them out. 

Do you run your locos a lot cab? Or do you enjoy them on display? Sounds like we have the same taste for those high end type models.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*This is when it all began..*

Here she is! This is where the collection began. Around 1985 (ish) this Tyco Silver Streak train set was given to me for Christmas. I ran it do death (literally). The Southern powered and dummy came a little later. I am not sure what brand they are. Maybe LifeLike, Tyco or Bachmann. 

The rest of the Silver Streak cars, track and power pack are in a tote here some where. She’s a beauty! :laugh:


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Opps forgot the pictures*

Pictures help....


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

NorfolkSouthernguy:

Nah, I'm pretty much an invalid now. Everything I do takes a monumental effort. I just kinda look at them. I got back into model railroading because I love big ugly steamers and there's not much left for me to do now. I was into woodworking, a big gun freak and a pilot. I flew a 172 for 20 years, but stopped flying about 18 years ago when it got too dangerous. It happens to most pilots if they're honest with themselves. I guess I could still fly on a degraded sportsmen license if I wanted to. Why take the risk? Better to walk away than screw yourself into the ground and take a couple of innocent people with you. 

Anyway, I've been slowly building a small 11'x7' L-shaped layout over the past two years. It's a four module setup I designed to fit in a small room. The tops are made to lift off. All the DCC component and wiring are on a lower plywood sub-deck. so I don't have to crawl around under it.

I installed a couple of UT4 utility throttles at two open easy to get to places and my old 5 amp Super Chief infrared throttle at what I hope will be my spacious train yard for big steamers. The idea is to give the kids, or anyone who shows any interest, instant emergence into the hobby in a safe way. There will be two main lines, a second upper level, as many sideline small industries that I can make room for, and a small diesel yard. Of course, you can never fit everything you want to on your layout. It just never works out that way. There will always be compromises, but I think there will be enough to hold their interest. I will be overseeing and running things from a laptop with JMRI. That' the plan anyway. Who knows if I'll ever get it finished. We'll see if I can pull it off. 

I waited too long. If you're planing to do something meaningful in your life, do it. Don't wait for it to just happen.


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

NorfolkSouthernguy:

That's the one. BLI made a real nice prototype of the Chesapeake & Ohio class L-1 Hudson streamliner. It’s beautiful! Any time BLI puts out a limited edition brass steamer I snap one up. I just can’t help myself. It’s a terrible sickness I’ve been afflicted with in my old age. Anyway, they come in two flavors; orange and yellow. I got one with the old C&O color scheme (orange boiler) – which is even more limited because BLI made a lot less of them. As a collector that’s fine with me. Once all the L-1’s sell out, they’re gone. The problem is finding the right streamline couches to pull behind it. First a little background on the full-scale beastie.

From how I understand it, the Chesapeake & Ohio railroad wanted to offer a new express service to run from Washington to Cincinnati. They called it: the Chessie. Now this was intended to be a highfaluting luxury ride for rich people – like the art deco Dreyfuss J-3A Hudson running out of New York. They started off by pulling five class F-19's off the roster and converting them into 4-6-4 streamliners and began testing out various options; like color schemes and couches. Sadly the economics of the day didn’t work out for the C&O. Maybe it was declining ticket sales or the cost overhead compared to running diesels or just the realization that jet airliners were gonna eat their lunch. The project was abruptly canceled and all the L-1’s eventually ended up in the scrapyard – except for one. The #490 is on display, under roof, at the Baltimore & Ohio Railroad Museum.

Now here’s my problem. During the testing stage, they painted one boiler orange with an orange stripe across the tender and one boiler yellow - “Federal Yellow” to be exact – with a yellow stripe across the tender. They decided the orange L-1 would pull Budd streamliner couches and the yellow L-1 would be pulling Pere Marquette corrugated couches – which seems odd to me. Why pull 1920’s couches behind a new 1950’s version of an art deco streamliner? But, yup, that’s what they decided to go with – at least as far as the color scheme goes. They called them: "Yellowbellies". That’s what a lot of guys with a yellow boiler BLI C&O class L-1 Hudson are doing. Unfortunately, I can’t very well pull Pere Marquette couches with yellow stripes on them behind an orange boiler L-1 can I?

Here’s the kicker, Pere Marquette went bankrupt and never delivered the couches to the C&O. The L-1’s would never have pulled Pere Marquette couches even if the Chessie actually went into service. Woops! It would have made a striking streamliner if it did though. I did see an old black and white photo of an L-1 in a yard with a line of Budd streamliner couches behind it. They didn’t have any road names, billboards, or paint color schemes on them. Nothing but a blank canvas. I think they were working on plan B just before the rug got pulled out from under them. If they got to where they seemed to be going, I think the L-1’s would most likely be yanking Pullman standards in service. 

Which gave me an idea. What if I got a set of undecorated Budd streamliner couches and painted an orange stripe across the top and then put the C&O navy blue script road name decal over it? In the end, the Chessie Washington to Cincinnati never was. I guess anything goes if you’re happy with it; but I think maybe I ‘ve stumbled over the most logical solution – at least for me anyway. The trick now is how do I go about matching that shade of orange?

But it was all for not. In the end the whole concept ended up as a fantasy train. Prices dropped by $200 and with nothing to pull behind it, so did interest for the L-1. I should have known better. There were plenty of red flags.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Bowser Executive Line Weyerhaeuser*

A couple of Bowser Executive Line U-25b Diesels - 1 DCC & Sound and the other is DC.


----------

